# Breaking Bad - Worth Watching?



## Four Pillars (Apr 5, 2009)

I've never seen Breaking Bad - haven't really even heard of it until recently. There was some comments on one of the threads about how good it is. 

Is it worth watching the whole series? I can get them from the library, so no cost to me. I just don't want to commit the time unless it's a great show.

Any opinions?


----------



## heyjude (May 16, 2009)

I am wondering about the same question. The viewer reviews in IMDB are universally positive, so I think I will give it a try.


----------



## HaroldCrump (Jun 10, 2009)

I am in the same camp.
Never heard of it, no idea what it is.
I am just looking forward to the new season of Dragon's Den starting this Wed.
Other than the LOLX, that is the only TV show I watch.


----------



## Spudd (Oct 11, 2011)

It's a very entertaining show.


----------



## jcgd (Oct 30, 2011)

I just watched the series finale this morning. I thought it was excellent. The middle seasons are the best in my opinion.


----------



## m3s (Apr 3, 2010)

I was thinking the same with all the recent buzzz. I've never subscribed to TV but from time to time curiosity gets to me through social medias and I watch a series end to end. So what is Breaking Bad about in one sentence?


----------



## Spudd (Oct 11, 2011)

A high school chemistry teacher starts making & selling crystal meth.


----------



## Echo (Apr 1, 2011)

@Mike - I just started watching on Netflix a couple weeks ago and I'm near the end of season two (season one is only 6-7 episodes). It's pretty intense; I like it!


----------



## m3s (Apr 3, 2010)

Spudd said:


> A high school chemistry teacher starts making & selling crystal meth.


Sold


----------



## Jon_Snow (May 20, 2009)

There is a surprising amount of great things on television these days - Breaking Bad being one of the best. Will miss it.


----------



## fatcat (Nov 11, 2009)

i have been in since the beginning and it's certainly one of the greatest cable series i have ever seen
the last season just delivered on all counts right through to the last episode

i would highly recommend to wait until all the episodes are available on dvd or netflix
i find the constant commercials on amc really mess up the continuity and pleasure of the narrative and plot


----------



## Four Pillars (Apr 5, 2009)

And here I was thinking I'm going to be ridiculed for being the only person in the western world who hasn't watched it. 

Harold - you still watch DD? Too much theatrics and nutty business ideas for me.

Thanks for all the comments - I'll give it a try and see what happens.


----------



## indexxx (Oct 31, 2011)

Not having a TV, I've never seen it- we watch DVDs on my laptop. But, if it's an indication of the quality of the show, I'm #132 in line at the library for season one. Should take about a year...


----------



## andrewf (Mar 1, 2010)

indexxx said:


> Not having a TV, I've never seen it- we watch DVDs on my laptop. But, if it's an indication of the quality of the show, I'm #132 in line at the library for season one. Should take about a year...


Netflix?


----------



## Kail (Feb 7, 2012)

If you have Netflix with unblockus or any other service that let's you change your region, Netflix UK has the entire series available to watch.

On that note, I think it was one of the best series I have ever watched. I would definitely recommend it.


----------



## jamesbe (May 8, 2010)

Great series.

If you haven't seen "The Wire" worth looking for that as well, while you wait for BB


----------



## Cal (Jun 17, 2009)

I only have so much time, and already being invested in The Walking Dead, and Game sof Thrones......Breaking Bad is next on my list. Have not heard a bad thing about it.


----------



## Four Pillars (Apr 5, 2009)

I haven't seen 'The Wire' or 'Walking Dead' either. 

I've heard good things about those series as well.

I need to retire early, so I can get caught up with modern pop culture. I'm not getting as many of the Simpsons jokes these days...


----------



## fatcat (Nov 11, 2009)

i get the impression that all of these many excellent cable series are putting a stake in the heart of broadcast tv
there is little to nothing on broadcast tv that approaches the quality of these series
comedies being the exception perhaps


----------



## MoneyGal (Apr 24, 2009)

The Wire occupies the top spot for me. Easy to get now, too, because it's been over for years.


----------



## Four Pillars (Apr 5, 2009)

Ok I have holds on the wire and BB at the Toronto library. Should be able to start watching sometime in 2015 which is coincidentally when my knee operation is scheduled for. That timing might work out really well.


----------



## MoneyGal (Apr 24, 2009)

Why are you waiting so long for a knee operation? What are you getting done? 

Signed, had ACL and MCL repaired April 2010


----------



## Four Pillars (Apr 5, 2009)

Getting a kneecap lowered a bit.

There aren't many docs who do that particular procedure and it's pretty much elective surgery. I can function pretty well as it is now. However, I need a better knee to return to being a high performance athlete *rolls eyes*


----------



## indexxx (Oct 31, 2011)

Kail said:


> If you have Netflix with unblockus or any other service that let's you change your region, Netflix UK has the entire series available to watch.
> 
> On that note, I think it was one of the best series I have ever watched. I would definitely recommend it.


Hmm- thanks for that! I was not aware of this option. Is it legal to do so?


----------



## HaroldCrump (Jun 10, 2009)

Four Pillars said:


> Harold - you still watch DD? Too much theatrics and nutty business ideas for me.


You are correct the theatrics are getting worse each season.
I think the best days of DD are behind them now.
With both Robert and Brett gone, it just doesn't feel the same show anymore.


----------



## none (Jan 15, 2013)

I would put breaking bad pretty close to on par with the wire. Both of the shows were excellent. The killing for the two seasons was also great although the 3rd was one massive streamy turd.


----------



## indexxx (Oct 31, 2011)

Gotta chime in on great shows- I miss House MD


----------



## Retired Peasant (Apr 22, 2013)

indexxx said:


> Hmm- thanks for that! I was not aware of this option. Is it legal to do so?


I would like to know this too. If it isn't illegal then why do they even block content in the first place?


----------



## andrewf (Mar 1, 2010)

It's not piracy, if that's what you're asking. You may be violating Netflix's terms of service, but only in the way that the average North American breaks the law/breaches a contract a hundred times a day.


----------



## Retired Peasant (Apr 22, 2013)

So why do they bother with different content for US vs Canada? Everyone is using services to thwart them.


----------



## jamesbe (May 8, 2010)

location content regulations / fees etc.

You are changing your location to get around it.


----------



## none (Jan 15, 2013)

andrewf said:


> It's not piracy, if that's what you're asking. You may be violating Netflix's terms of service, but only in the way that the average North American breaks the law/breaches a contract a hundred times a day.


I guess technically it would be fraud right?
Not that I care, I bit torrent everything.


----------



## andrewf (Mar 1, 2010)

Retired Peasant said:


> So why do they bother with different content for US vs Canada? Everyone is using services to thwart them.


The content is licensed by country. And they have to make at least a cursory attempt to limit access to those in the country the license was obtained for. Hence IP blocking.


----------



## andrewf (Mar 1, 2010)

The fraud would be signing up for US netflix in the first place and claiming that you are in the US when using the service. And I think it would get laughed out of court if anyone ever tried to enforce it.


----------



## Spudd (Oct 11, 2011)

You don't actually sign up for US Netflix. As a Canadian Netflix member, if you are "in the US" they recognize that and serve you US content. The content is limited by where you are "located" not by the country of your account.


----------



## none (Jan 15, 2013)

andrewf said:


> The fraud would be signing up for US netflix in the first place and claiming that you are in the US when using the service. And I think it would get laughed out of court if anyone ever tried to enforce it.


For sure. Same with torrenting TV. Just claim you have an unsecured wireless -> reasonable doubt --> bingo - free TV.


----------

